# Early labour signs??



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi

I'm wondering if you can shed some light for me please.  

I had the worst lower back ache ever last night and the pain went all the way to my front, had cramping all night.  I also was extremely nauseaus and felt achy.  I hadn't been doing anything to cause this, it completely came out of no where.  

I was up for hours in the middle of night because of my back (my stomach cramps had gone by this stage).

Today my back still ached and I have been having a lot of electric shock type pains in my pelvis (i've been having these almost every day now for a while) I think its because the baby's head is so low (according to the midwife)

I've been so worried that i'm going into early labour because its too early for my baby to arrive now, as i've heard that their little lungs arent fully developed until 37 weeks.  

What do you think it is


I am almost 36 weeks.  Could it be early labour signs??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like your baby is getting its head a bit lower into your pelvis, you may find you have these sorts of pains for a few days on and off. If you start to get regular painful tightenings, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

